# How do I change my username?



## sUICIDE_mONKEY (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi 
Reactivating a dormant macosx.com forums account and need to change the username associated with it can someone advise how to do this?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 2, 2018)

I sent you a private message.


----------

